

Show HN: Postmaster - an easy API for shipping on the web - m3ntat
http://www.postmaster.io

======
m3ntat
Hi all, I’m really excited to start talking about Postmaster. We are a small
startup in Austin that is focused on shipping integration. With Postmaster you
can be shipping packages in less than 5 minutes (from signup to your first
curl against the RESTful API). You can ship/track/validate-addresses through
multiple vendors, get callbacks on your shipment events, and we are working on
much more. We are letting people into the beta slowly to make sure we keep
response times and service levels high. Let us know if you have any shipping
feature requests.

Also, yes, we know about these:

    
    
      * easypost.co  
      * rocketship.it  
      * postalmethods.com  
      * click2mail.com  
      * sincerely.com  
      * scrubmyaddress.com

------
dominastrum
Q1: Will this allow for tracking and management of shipments not created
through Postmaster?

Q2: Will this allow for monitoring of preprinted shipping labels (e.g. RMA
labels or
[https://store.burrellimaging.com/index.php/supplies/mailers-...](https://store.burrellimaging.com/index.php/supplies/mailers-
shipping/pre-printed-ups-labels.html)), with web hooks when they are used for
a shipment?

Q3: When creating a shipment, will it be possible to specify rules for the
"service"? E.g. "cheapest service with delivery by X date, but no more than Y
dollars."

Q4: Can carrier specific account numbers be provided for lower shipping rates
(and so shipments will be tied to account for claims, etc.)?

~~~
m3ntat
A1: Yes, you can reference them by the carrier tracking number (although you
could not void/modify a shipment that wasn't created by your carrier account).

A2: Do those have a tracking number pre-printed? If so, yes. It will also work
with a UPS InfoNotice or Waybill #.

A3: Yes! We have "best-effort" functionality, it will be expanded to add more
complex statements, but we currently have "Send best price from X to Y within
N days."

A4: Yes, if you rate is lower than ours and you are over a certain shipping
threshold.

------
taskboxandrew
Can't wait to get into the Beta. Another great technology coming out of
Austin.

